# Unmarried in Oman - partner in Riyadh?



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Is this possible? My partner would be working in Riyadh during the week and looking to fly to somewhere at weekends - possibly Oman? I believe the authorities turn a blind eye as long as you are discrete but I'm worried about the practicalities of getting an apartment etc. His employers are offering to help out but I need to know if it is all possible?

I hope so as Oman looks beautiful . 

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess you are looking at Oman because you think it may be easier than UAE? I can't answer emphatically but I'd say it's likely the same requirements apply there as they do here. As do similar laws.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I can only recount my own employers policy which is very clear - anyone unmarried on a company overseas assignment, may not have their girlfriend/OH/SO in the accommodation which the company funds.

It avoids any problems with the authorities.

What you do is however, your own business but I doubt an employer will provide accommodation, knowing its use will break local laws.


----------



## JaneSeymor (Sep 5, 2014)

If it were Beirut, Lebanon, I would tell you it is fine, but I think twowheelsgood is right about Oman, unfortunately.


----------

